# из источника хлынет вода



## dePrades

Hello,

I'm wondering if "хлынет" is the right verb in this sentence "из источника хлынет вода"... How do you say when water comes out from the tap? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Although your sentence is gramatically correct, "хлынуть" (surge, spout) is too strong for "come out."
"Пойдёт" or "потечёт" would be two possible equivalents for "come out."


----------



## Albionneur

хлынуть - to gush

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/gush

_Piping hot water gushed out of the tap._


----------



## dePrades

Thanks... Actually the sentence is a bit more complicated but I needed to find the verb to say "come out from a fountain"... I'm not even sure that "come out" is the right English verb but I think that it gives the idea... I've been searching on the net and I've seen that хлынет was a bit too strong (I've seen it related to floods, rivers, and so) and that is not what I mean... So, thanks, I go for Пойдёт


----------



## Maroseika

Actually, it strongly depends on the context. Even blood can хлынуть from the nose.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Maroseika said:


> Actually, it strongly depends on the context. Even blood can хлынуть from the nose.


True.
And since it is about a fountain, _пойдёт_ and _потечёт_ are probably too weak (while хлынет is still somewhat too strong).
I guess _забьёт_ might work out well.


----------



## morzh

Albionneur said:


> хлынуть - to gush
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/gush
> 
> _Piping hot water gushed out of the tap._




This is the most correct explanation so far.
Especially considering that whether it is a strong stream of water from a spring or blood from the nose or a cut artery - it is still a gush.

"Слёзы хлынули" - "A gush of tears".


----------



## Rosett

из крана, фонтана - полилась, брызнула


----------



## Sobakus

I'd go for бить, it implies a high pressure of liquid, while хлынуть implies a lot of it coming out suddenly.


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> I'd go for бить, it implies a high pressure of liquid, while хлынуть implies a lot of it coming out suddenly.



Agreed.

Ключ (источник) бьёт.
Из прорваной дамбы - хлынет.


----------



## dePrades

I give you my sentence... I chose поидёт because I have to report it orally and it's the easiest word for me to pronounce, but if you think it's not the right option, let me know. I find fascinating your discussion. I couldn't imagine Russian vocabulary had so many options on that field   ... just joking! But in Spanish I would simply say "sale"... no other options come to my mind in this context! 

из Ренессансного источника на площади поидёт шампанское вместо воды.


----------



## morzh

Well....here goes.

1. "Ренессансный" - sounds....not so good to me. Not that there are no people who would say it that way; just sounds crude.
2. In this case "пойдёт" is out of place. Champagne always "бьёт", and never "идёт".
I would use "забьёт". Or "будет бить".
3. It is probably some sort of fountain? No? I am not sure what "Renaissance source/spring" may be. I can imagine a fountain though.
Although...let me think...is it some sort of a lion's head or a woman's head on a side of a building? Then it may be a source. But again,  champagne associates with a fountain.

"Из фонтана/источника в стиле Ренессанса на шлощади будет бить шампанское вместо воды".

This also depends whether the fountain was built "a la Renaissance" in the modern times, or was actually built during the Renaissance. It will dictate whether "источник в стиле Ренессанса" or "Источника времен Ренессанса". 

Also in Russian the word "Возрождение" may be used for the Renaissance, though when talking about the art, the latter is used more, and when talking about the times of teh Renaissance, the former is.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

I totally agree with morzh on this.


----------



## dePrades

Just out of curiosity... This is the fountain, it was built in the Renaissance (XVI century) and once a year... "Из фонтана/источника в стиле Ренессанса бьёт шампанское вместо воды". Thanks for your help!


----------



## morzh

OK, correction after seeing the picture.

1. It is not really a traditional fountain - it has faucet-like spouts, not upward-aimed, but downward, so it is not a fountain in the full sense (fountain usually has upward sprinklers).

2. As this is the case, and the word "бьёт" usually implies upward sprinkling under pressure, I would use the word "льётся", for two reasons:

a) This word is well-suited for champagne ("шанпанское льётся в бокалы" is quite an OK usage) and b) "льётся" means a stream going downward or straight.

So, substitute "бьёт" for "льётся" and you are OK.


----------



## Rosett

Сколько вина будет выливаться?

Я думаю, что если шампанское - то брызнет.


----------



## morzh

Шампанское не может брызгать из крана в фонтане

Уже хотя бы потому, что брызгать шампанское может только один раз - при открытии бутылки.
После этого, будучи перекачиваемым по замкнутому циклу, оно может только литься или бить (вниз-прямо или вверх, соответственно).

Если бы вместо фонтана была бутылка, которую только что открыли - тогда, да - брызгать, но здесь - нет. Ни в коем случае.


----------

